# Conchfish Tunnel 17.5 (18' IRL) X 60 Tohatsu - Prop Suggestion



## jglidden (Feb 13, 2014)

Looking for a good starting point for propping this boat. I think it will be the first one built with a tunnel and most likely the first one with a 60. 

My first thoughts are to start with Waterman 18 Tunnel props. Only hangup is that they have sponsons and my skiff does not. Not sure if that will play a factor. 

Another decent comparison could be a Chittum LM with tunnel? 

Thanks!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Call Foreman for sure. You’ll end up with one sooner or later if you are wanting to get the most out of your tunnel.


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

agreed especially hole shot and grip, top end not so much


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

skinnydip said:


> agreed especially hole shot and grip, top end not so much


Hole shot and grip is everything in a little tunnel skiff.


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

Agreed except with long runs Jack told me to use 2 props which is crazy but i will sometimes


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

skinnydip said:


> Agreed except with long runs Jack told me to use 2 props which is crazy but i will sometimes


It’ not hard to swap props once you run from Bluff’s to Baffin but you better make sure you have extra hardware...haha


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

I love redundancy. I run viper most of the time and put jack on when it gets ugly


----------



## jglidden (Feb 13, 2014)

Update: After speaking with Jack he recommends to use the same prop he has dialed in for the 50 Tohatsu. Thanks everyone for their input


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jglidden said:


> Update: After speaking with Jack he recommends to use the same prop he has dialed in for the 50 Tohatsu. Thanks everyone for their input


JACK IT UP SON!!! Haha


----------

